# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Dentists - save the Date! St. Barth Dental conference 2017

## evening

Dentists who love St. Barth can enjoy the best of both worlds! Vacation on the island you love, and get 15 CE credits while doing it. 

Saint Barth Dental's 2017 meeting will be January 16 - 20. The Welcome Cocktail party is on January 15. 

Speaker: Lou Graham

Program to follow. 

Sessions 8:30-11:30 am daily; afternoons free. 
Entertaining networking events Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday nights.

All sessions are in English and accredited by the NJ State Board of Dentistry. 

Our 23rd year of providing continuing dental education on the island.

----------


## kent1994

What a great place to have a conference!

----------


## marybeth

Yes, I'm going to ask her to plan one for school administrators  :tongue:

----------


## didier

> Yes, I'm going to ask her to plan one for school administrators



good idea marybeth, or you could plan one yourself and save some money on your taxes.  I bet you would get plenty of people that would love to have a little conference here.

----------


## LindaP

Too bad the conference isn't in March....I know 2 dentists that will be on the island then........ :Wink-slap:

----------


## evening

> Yes, I'm going to ask her to plan one for school administrators



. 

Hi Marybeth- I would love to work with you on a conference for school administrators. We have a full meeting infrastructure on the island. The only issue is none of the hotels on the island have meeting space any longer so we use the conference room above the Capitainerie. There is a fee but it's very reasonable, air conditioned, with wifi. Doing a lot of traveling in May, but you can always reach me via email at evagrodberg at gmail.com

----------


## evening

Hi Linda- They might be willing to come twice, to get a almost fully tax deductible trip (everything but the air), an extra trip to the island, and 15 CE credits with a world renowned speaker/educator like Lou Graham. They can find us on SaintBarthDental.com. Thank you! Eva

----------

